# Invalidity pension oral hearing



## naughto (24 Jul 2013)

I have an invalidity pension oral hearing in august i want to ask people that have gone through it what I should expect
Did they bring some body with them?
What sort of questions did they ask?
Is it an interview sort of discussion where there is a panel of people or is it one to one.
Do they go through all the medical letters that i have from gp hospital,consultants,physo ect

Any infomation on this woulld be great
If any one wants to pm as well they can

naughto


----------



## TheShark (24 Jul 2013)

Are you referring to an appointment with a Medical Assessor?


----------



## naughto (24 Jul 2013)

TheShark said:


> Are you referring to an appointment with a Medical Assessor?


no i applied for invalidity pension but was turned down i appealed it and now have a oral hearing with them.just want to know what to expect.

when i was on illness benfit I had Medical Assessment with Social welfare so i know what they do.


----------



## gipimann (24 Jul 2013)

This might be of assistance - it's from the Social Welfare Appeals website:

http://www.socialwelfareappeals.ie/appeal/Appealprocess.html


----------



## naughto (24 Jul 2013)

gipimann said:


> This might be of assistance - it's from the Social Welfare Appeals website:
> 
> http://www.socialwelfareappeals.ie/appeal/Appealprocess.html


thanks gimpmann I have read ever thing that i can find on the net so  i have some knowledge of what to expect.
if some one can answer any of the questions that would be great

i found this thread from askabout money and pm people that are on it but got no reply from gimp he seems to be the one that went through it.
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=159170


----------



## naughto (30 Jul 2013)

any one got any thing for me


----------



## naughto (8 Aug 2013)

this thread can be deleted.i got my IP back


----------



## Time (8 Aug 2013)

Well done. 

You got a decision on the day?


----------



## naughto (8 Aug 2013)

ya i did he told me before i left the room.i had a lot of repots and i mean a lot from gps physo ,consultent ,post man,bin man you name it i had it.
he also said that i was the only 1 one to turn up for my hearing as the two people b4 me never showed up for theirs.


----------



## eden (6 Sep 2013)

*Invalidity Pension wait time!*

Hiya, Does anyone know the current wait time for invalidity pension? When I rang for info I was told 6-8 weeks, I asked if this was correct and was assured it was, I have seen several posts in which people have said they are waiting months.
I applied for disability allowance 1st and was refused, while waiting for the allowance I rang at the start they said the wait time was 12 weeks, then they said 16 and then 20 and so on I eventually waited 41 week only to be refused is the same likely to happen with the pension crowd? Why do they do this? why can't the just  say an accurate time frame at least then you would know what you were up against.
Thanks


----------



## Time (6 Sep 2013)

It took 15 months for an initial decision on IP for a friend of mine. They kept putting other applications over his so his application was constantly being pushed to the bottom of the pile. It took the intervention of a local TD to get the decision in 15 months. 

I would say a year would be common enough of a wait.


----------



## eden (10 Sep 2013)

Thanks Time


----------



## naughto (10 Sep 2013)

it was a yr to the day that i got mine sorted.still waiting for it to kick in gotthe letter last week to say i won my appeal(even though i knew b 4 i left the interview)


----------

